# Bloquer SMS et/ou appel téléphoniques



## poco (9 Juillet 2018)

Bonsoir,

Je connais dans iOS la possibilité de bloquer un N° de tél, mais celà se fait un par un.

Existe-t-il une solution pour bloquer par exemple de manière générique tout un ensemble d'appels?

Par exemple tout les appels en provenance du Maroc (je suis spammé par pleins de différents N° tous différents, une sonnerie et çà raccroche) : "+212" *

Merci par avance,


----------



## les_innommables66 (9 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour,

Essaye la manip suivante
- crée un contact *spam* avec le numéro de téléphone +212
- bloque ce contact

Cordialement 
Nicolas


----------



## poco (9 Juillet 2018)

les_innommables66 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Essaye la manip suivante
> - crée un contact *spam* avec le numéro de téléphone +212
> ...



Je vais essayer on ne sait jamais


----------



## Bartolomeo (10 Juillet 2018)

D'ailleurs c'est quoi c'te daube ?
Moi ça vient de Tunisie ... une sonnerie et rien ...
Ça rime à quoi ces conneries ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juillet 2018)

poco a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je connais dans iOS la possibilité de bloquer un N° de tél, mais celà se fait un par un.
> 
> ...



Il faut peux etre chercher une application ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (10 Juillet 2018)

Ce que j’ai fait :

Création d’un contact « spam » avec le numéro: +33 8*

Réglages > Téléphone > Blocage d’appel et d’identification > « le contact spam »


Sinon une application comme doisjerepondre dois être utile


----------



## poco (10 Juillet 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> D'ailleurs c'est quoi c'te daube ?
> Moi ça vient de Tunisie ... une sonnerie et rien ...
> Ça rime à quoi ces conneries ?



Je pense que ce doit être un N° surtaxé si tu rappelles ou bien c'est pour alimenter la validation d'un N° sur des bases de données (?)


----------



## poco (10 Juillet 2018)

ecatomb a dit:


> Ce que j’ai fait :
> 
> Création d’un contact « spam » avec le numéro: +33 8*
> 
> ...




Je n'aime pas trop le principe de partager ma base de contacts.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (10 Juillet 2018)

Moi non plus, c’est pour ça que je n’utilise que leur site si j’ai un doute


----------



## USB09 (25 Juillet 2018)

Dans les fair c’est ça, il suffit de créer un faux contact puis de le bloquer. Rajouter par la suite dessus tout les faux numéro. Le contact étant bloqué.


----------

